# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Cập nhật Nâng cấp máy tiện của cơ khí UY Hân

## maycncmini

Theo yêu cầu của chủ máy cơ khí UY Hân post một số hình ảnh cập nhật tiến độ nâng cấp máy tiện cơ Namsun của Hàn Quốc lên Mach3 CNC :
- Hành trình : Chống tâm 650mm, tiện đường kính lớn nhất 350mm
- Động cơ kéo bàn : X Fanuc OM, Z Fanuc 5M, vitme X phi 20 bước 10, Vitme Z phi 30 bước 5
- Spindle : AC Spindle : 3.7kw tốc độ Max 2500v/p điều chỉnh tốc độ = hộp số zin của máy
- Yêu cầu cơ bản : Tiện trục, tiện bậc, tiện ren

----------

biết tuốt, CKD, GOHOME, GORLAK

----------


## GOHOME

Chạy gì mà hai boad BOB vậy bác .

----------


## maycncmini

> Chạy gì mà hai boad BOB vậy bác .


Thêm I/O cho nút nhấn ngoài

----------


## maycncmini

_Cập nhật  bảng điều khiển_

----------


## quangkhanh

> Thêm I/O cho nút nhấn ngoài


Bác maycncmini làm bài nói về vụ 2 BOB nút nhấn ngoài đi Bác.
thanks

----------


## maycncmini

> Bác maycncmini làm bài nói về vụ 2 BOB nút nhấn ngoài đi Bác.
> thanks



Đã có 1 bài trên diễn đàn rồi

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/87...6121#post86121

----------

